

Weeblies and Xobni featured in Collegian Article - wumi
http://www.psucollegian.com/archive/2007/12/11/penn_state_grads_launch_lucrat.aspx
Their story has quickly become Penn State lore of the new millennium: An idea that started out as one student's response to a class project has now developed into a potentially multimillion-dollar company.
======
jsb
Oooooh Oooooh Oooooh Let's Go State!

I'm a current Penn State student and you guys at Xobni and Weebly really are a
great inspiration for all of us in Happy Valley. Thanks for blazing the trail
for the rest of us. It was great to hear you speak at the I2V conference a few
weeks back.

------
rms
Penn State sucks.

(The Pitt fight song was recently rewritten to take out a pause during which
"Penn State sucks!" was screamed. It's a one-sided rivalry, because the teams
haven't played in a long time. Pitt would be happy to play Penn State again in
football, but PSU demands two home games for every one played at Pitt.)

I don't actually hate Penn State, I just think the pseudo-rivalry is
hilarious. The best part of football games is when a chant of "Penn State
Sucks!" starts for absolutely no reason.

~~~
drusenko
the best part about the pitt-pennstate rivalry is that pennstate doesn't
really care much about pitt, we care about ohio state, who incidentally also
cares mostly about michigan (although OSU probably cares more about us now
with our recent history). on the other hand, pitt fans seem to passionately
hate pennstate.

we hate pitt about as much as we hate northwestern, which is to say, not very
much.

~~~
kirse
Good summary. Pitt has largely been irrelevant since their glory days of the
early 80s, and even with a marginally decent record under Walt Harris all you
need to say is "Big East" to that. What do they have, Notre Dame and WVU?

~~~
rms
There's always basketball...

~~~
kirse
Oh, well I thought in your post where you talked about only Pitt/PSU football
that's what we were discussing.

I have no comment about our atrocious basketball team...

~~~
drusenko
women's basketball!! :)

------
_bq
Their promo reminded me of a clip from family guy that showed the rap video
from M.C. Escher...

"I'm going up the stairs, I'm going up the stairs.."

------
brezina
and Xobni WE ARE - PENN STATE

